# Baby Kittens



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 2, 2018)

Here are three baby kittens all holding the bottles of milk and drinking.

Too adorable, like human babies.


If anyone does not like baby kittens, then IMHO they should be rounded up and airdropped into The Congo jungle and forced to drink their own urine and eat red ants 

Theowl32


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 2, 2018)

Damn, where's them pictures of my kittens? Oh! They're on my old cell phone.

All gone except for the one within 10 feet of me. She was the cutest, but 

nowadays, she's the biggest pain in the butt.


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 2, 2018)

*Thread has been moved to The Lounge. Observe the local culture here. *


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 2, 2018)

Sorry Lucy....
I have no use for cats other than a barn cat or two to keep down the rodents.
   Bought our weekend place and they left me with 30 cats and a litter in the wood pile.

   Shot all but two of em.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 2, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sorry Lucy....
> I have no use for cats other than a barn cat or two to keep down the rodents.
> Bought our weekend place and they left me with 30 cats and a litter in the wood pile.
> 
> Shot all but two of em.



Negged.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 2, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sorry Lucy....
> I have no use for cats other than a barn cat or two to keep down the rodents.
> Bought our weekend place and they left me with 30 cats and a litter in the wood pile.
> 
> Shot all but two of em.



Hmmmm, okay so I am going to ignore your comments 

So have you got your baby dogs now or not?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 2, 2018)

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Lucy....
> ...



  And what would you have me do with 28 cats that were feral as fuck and impossible to approach?
  Trapping was worthless since I would have to take them to Kerrville which is 50 miles each way and I could only trap a couple at a time.
  As soon as I got rid of em all the local wildlife returned.
    Rabbits,Horntoads,Road Runners and a huge host of other birds and animals.

   No different than the feral hogs I shot.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 2, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Here are three baby kittens all holding the bottles of milk and drinking.
> 
> Too adorable, like human babies.
> 
> ...


My dog hates cats so I hate cats. I’m a follower. Whatever he says goes. I tried to convince him but he won’t change


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 2, 2018)

Ah, the baby pics have been purged, but I do have these:

ᴹᵉᵒʷ  << just saw this.

This is my boy, somebody took him.












I still have his sister, but she's a pain. They were together for at least 10 years. (fixed)

He used to hold her down and bathe her.

That was a great batch of cats.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 2, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Not sure I would have called the animal rescue and see if they could have got the cats, a friend of ours adopted a feral cat it just appeared in their garden one day and they fed it and it returned each day and then it trusted them and they ended up adopting it and it was the most gentle thing, it just I think needed love and it got it and then returned it.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 2, 2018)

I just read an article about a guy that filmed himself punting a cat.  It makes me absolutely sick and want to go find the guy and round up a group of people and take turns punting him in the side.  A simple arrest and fine for his actions are not enough.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 2, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Ah, the baby pics have been purged, but I do have these:
> 
> ᴹᵉᵒʷ  << just saw this.
> 
> ...



Getting the red cross thing again.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 2, 2018)

Why can't we shoot feral people.  Even feral cats are useful. 

Baby bats are cute too.  They like baby bat pacifiers.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 2, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Lucy....
> ...



   Driving for 5 hours round trip tomorrow to pick em up.
Blue and Pink ribbons.

    Kay is such a fantastic breeder!!!! 
I have never seen such a clean and beautiful whelping room or kennels.


Tootie Pups wk 5


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 2, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  As you can tell she's a true Southern Lady.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 2, 2018)

Glad to see the red x on the pics or vid. I don't want to see that shit. Which is why I don't hang out in animal/pet threads. Someone ALWAYS has to ruin it with horrible stories or pics.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 2, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Beautiful, worth driving a 5 hour round trip to get the baby dogs. Blue and Pink ribbons as well, a nice touch.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 2, 2018)

Same blue and pink ribbons.
Classic Brindles part German.

Tootie Pups wk 5


----------



## Gracie (Aug 2, 2018)

/thread


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 2, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Glad to see the red x on the pics or vid. I don't want to see that shit. Which is why I don't hang out in animal/pet threads. Someone ALWAYS has to ruin it with horrible stories or pics.



My pic wasn't going to be a horrible pic... it was of a cat sitting on another cat's head.  It had nothing to do with the story.  For some odd reason pics and gifs aren't working here.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 2, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Glad to see the red x on the pics or vid. I don't want to see that shit. Which is why I don't hang out in animal/pet threads. Someone ALWAYS has to ruin it with horrible stories or pics.



Those who hurt animals they should be treated the same way that those who hurt children are treated, animals are so innocent and trusting, to hurt them is on par with hurting a child.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 2, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



  They wont come and get em.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 2, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to see the red x on the pics or vid. I don't want to see that shit. Which is why I don't hang out in animal/pet threads. Someone ALWAYS has to ruin it with horrible stories or pics.
> ...


ok. Thanks


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 2, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




seamus angus cats - sitting on another cat - What I found here a nice place to sit cozy warm here I go - heeeeey WTF rofl on Make a GIF


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 2, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to see the red x on the pics or vid. I don't want to see that shit. Which is why I don't hang out in animal/pet threads. Someone ALWAYS has to ruin it with horrible stories or pics.
> ...



I get the red cross, but if I respond like this I can see it's a fat cat getting through a cat flap.

The red cross cannot be because all of these gifs are too large, some are small gifs and we still have the red cross thing.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 2, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Something's changed with the pictures, and it's foul. 

You can see them if you hit reply.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 2, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Glad to see the red x on the pics or vid. I don't want to see that shit. Which is why I don't hang out in animal/pet threads. Someone ALWAYS has to ruin it with horrible stories or pics.



  Gracie.....
I dont enjoy shooting invasive animals.
If there were a better option I would take it.


----------



## Toro (Aug 2, 2018)

Don’t tell Swagger!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 2, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



  Yep...
I can no longer copy and paste from my SmugMug account.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 2, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



It must be the forums new software that is causing the problem or something.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 2, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  You can tell Tuffs (the Blue ribbon rules the roost) He's gonna be a monster like his Dad!!!!!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 2, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



That isn't the baby dog, that has to be the father.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 2, 2018)

I'm all outta baby kittens, will baby Coonies work?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 2, 2018)

I just don't understand why a cute baby animal thread HAS to have someone talking about killing animals. Why? For what purpose? What does it have to do with the thread topic? Is it cute? No. So why?

Never mind. Again, this is why I don't post or read animal/pet threads. Never fails.

Carry on.

And...not intending to be offensive about it. It just drives me nuts to read or see about abused or killed animals. I want to kill someone  who does it. I can't sleep. I get depressed. I cry. I get insanely angry. Makes my blood pressure rise. I can't erase the image or words from my head.

So...just sayin'.

Carry on. I am too afraid to return and am surprised I ever came in to read it. I usually never do.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 2, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



   Of course it is.
He's part German Boxer and part American Boxer. Momma is full American.
     The best of both worlds!!
He's going to be a beast!!!
Both Gadsden and Betsy are the biggest of the litter.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 2, 2018)

They should come in at around 75 to 80 lbs at adulthood.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 2, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> I'm all outta baby kittens, will baby Coonies work?



Yes they are cute.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 2, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I just don't understand why a cute baby animal thread HAS to have someone talking about killing animals. Why? For what purpose? What does it have to do with the thread topic? Is it cute? No. So why?
> 
> Never mind. Again, this is why I don't post or read animal/pet threads. Never fails.
> 
> ...



Okay I agree it's very depressing and it makes most feel very angry, so if we could not have anymore about killing or hurting animals it would be good.

Let's just keep this thread about nice things regarding animals.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 2, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Has Coyote seen your new baby dogs?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 2, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



That's a 10 hour trip, so what will the baby dogs do? Sleep most of the journey?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 2, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



   Don't know.
But if the Male is anything like my first Male Jack Dempsey she probably wont want to know....
   He killed many a Coyote in his day.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 2, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



   Thats round trip.
It's up near Jasper where those Redneck guys had a drag race.....
    Pure white country.
Dont let the sun set on your black ass in Jasper County.
1998: When James Byrd was murdered in East Texas


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 2, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



   We dont play here in East Texas.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 2, 2018)

Figures......


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 3, 2018)

Hilarious sleeping cats. 


Our cat in college use to sleep like the one at :49 seconds. That was his favorite position.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 3, 2018)

Theowl32 said:


> Hilarious sleeping cats.
> 
> 
> Our cat in college use to sleep like the one at :49 seconds. That was his favorite position.



In the below video, this little baby is adorable, being played with and it's all excited and the cute noises it's making.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 3, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Hilarious sleeping cats.
> ...



That's the same shit I pull on my cat.  I just showed it to him but he only shrugged.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 9, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Here are three baby kittens all holding the bottles of milk and drinking.
> 
> Too adorable, like human babies.
> 
> ...



Police round up and help cute baby ducklings:


----------



## Pogo (Aug 9, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Here are three baby kittens all holding the bottles of milk and drinking.
> ...



What?  Taking them to jail??

What'd they do --- not pay their.... bill?  

Sounds like this is in ChiCAWgo.  Or perpaps Wiscaaaaaahnsin.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 21, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 28, 2018)

Darkwind said:


>


----------

